# New user here



## WyoWyatt (2 mo ago)

Welcome, you need 20 posts and two weeks of being a member


----------



## somers56 (2 mo ago)

Awesome! Appreciate the response. Is that to weed out scammers?


----------



## JoeyBagOfDonuts27 (6 mo ago)

Welcome from DE!


----------



## hschanger (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## idontknow544 (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

somers56.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to AT… rules are rules…


----------



## Overthetop (Jan 26, 2019)

Welcome!!


----------



## Mhayman (Jan 16, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## muleyfanatic (Jul 22, 2014)

Welcome!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------

